

Hackers steal 8 GB of data from Italian anti-cybercrime unit - acak
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=11336

======
ecubed
Am I the only one who thought "8GB, how underwhelming..."? In this case
including the actual ammount of data stolen in the headline takes away from
the impact of the story.

